# Cav's twitter



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

No posts for eight days. 541,000 followers in the dark about how Peta and Delaila are doing


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chainstay said:


> No posts for eight days. 541,000 followers in the dark about how Peta and Delaila are doing


that's just terrible. 
what is this world coming to? No tweets? What is this, 2010?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

...he's in deep negotiations w/ Sky ... I bet his agent told him to stfu and credit to Cav for being smart enough to listen.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have not been able to eat or sleep for a week! 
I hope they are all ok.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Who's Delaila and why do we care? 
And PETA? I didn't know Cav was a vegetarian.

Oh well. But Cav was gone and living his life for 8 days with no updates. WTF is wrong with him?

FWIW... I just went to the bathroom a few minutes ago.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

T K said:


> I have not been able to eat or sleep for a week!
> I hope they are all ok.


Don't worry. Peta is still tweeting.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

tlg said:


> Who's Delaila and why do we care?
> And PETA? I didn't know Cav was a vegetarian.
> 
> Oh well. But Cav was gone and living his life for 8 days with no updates. WTF is wrong with him?
> ...


Check google images for Peta Todd and you will see why we care. NSFW btw.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Check google images for Peta Todd and you will see why we care. NSFW btw.


Yea but I don't think Cav is tweeting those.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Cav is too busy to be tweeting.
Two words, breast feeding.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Peta has large nipples.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*really*



aclinjury said:


> Peta has large nipples.


they seem small in comparison to the rest


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> they seem small in comparison to the rest


Yeah, well... that'll be fixed after some time feeding their daughter.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Real mature convo, ilike, very nice.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> Real mature convo, ilike, very nice.


Do like I said and google her. You will see it is harder to find a picture of her with her top on than it is to find her topless. That is how she makes her money. She is a nude/topless model. She gets paid for folks to see her body.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

spookyload said:


> Check google images for Peta Todd and you will see why we care. NSFW btw.


Holy crap.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Looks like I have something to check out when I get home from work. :thumbsup:


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

T K said:


> Cav is too busy to be tweeting.
> Two words, breast feeding.


Delaila eats each meal at the world's awesomest restaurant.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

tlg said:


> Yea but I don't think Cav is tweeting those.


Unlike the rest of us, he doesn't need to. Duh.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jlandry said:


> Holy crap.


+1. Hot damn!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Cycling World Champion, huge palmares, earning millions of pounds, married to one of the hottest babes on earth... 

What's not to like?
Well done, Mr. Cavendish!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Cycling World Champion, huge palmares, earning millions of pounds, married to one of the hottest babes on earth...
> 
> What's not to like?
> Well done, Mr. Cavendish!


I think this will add to how much a few people hate Cav.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Check google images for Peta Todd and you will see why we care. NSFW btw.


After about 5 minutes I realized that her face looks kinda haggard.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

El Scorcho said:


> After about 5 minutes I realized that her face looks kinda haggard.


I could look at her for 5 years and not even notice she had a face.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

^ not married, so you still have a shot...


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Check google images for Peta Todd and you will see why we care. NSFW btw.


Holy Mother of Christ! I thought she was just a mainstream model. Christ!

Well Done Sir Cavendish.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^^^^Thank you sir for the laugh!^^^^^^


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


>


Definitely European


----------

